
A top recruiter on what anyone can see after 30 seconds with your resume - wyclif
http://qz.com/525496/done-what-a-recruiter-sees-on-your-resume-at-first-glance/
======
Overtonwindow
Perhaps I'm being a little cynical, but the author of this post comes across
slightly offensive. Like a millennial trying to tell an older generation
they're doing it wrong. was a discussion before on this board about hiring
practices, and considerable support for the practice of double-blind hiring. I
think the key to fixing the recruiting and hiring practices of today, is to
remove the emotion from it, and make it less about hiring someone you'd want
to have a beer with, and More about the best person for the position.

------
mpercy
Hrm. I'm not looking, but I like reading these things. Regarding "Objective,
seriously? It's not 1992 anymore", I've always put an objective on my resume.
Typically something short and sweet, like "seeking a senior software
engineering position solving challenging systems problems" or whatever. Is
that not useful? I wouldn't want someone to read beyond the first couple lines
of my resume if they're looking for a web developer or a finance manager.

~~~
IvyMike
Think of it this way:

1) Your resume is sitting somewhere that it will be mixed with web devs and
finance managers. Or...

2) Your resume is given to people who are hiring senior system software
engineers.

Try to make sure #2 happens, which you should be doing anyways. And once that
happens, the objective doesn't really matter much anyways.

~~~
mpercy
Fair enough, but here's another example. Say someone is trying to move from IC
to management. They might have no mgmt experience so they put "seeking
engineering management position" as their objective. Is there a better way?
The other traditional thing to do would be to explain this in your cover
letter.

Edit: I get that you should be shopping it around and applying to various
positions but it seems inevitable that a copy of your resume will get filed
into countless HR databases. It seems rational to me to indicate what you're
looking for on the resume.

------
MatthewWilkes
> Things I wish people would stop doing:

> 2\. Writing resumes in first person

> 4\. Mixing up first person and third person

Is that a deliberate joke, or does she actually think that third person is
preferable?

------
HockeyPuck
I liked it. Honest and quick read on how to present yourself.

